#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Advertising >  >  Can we run Advertisements on existing post on instagram?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

I have a doubt . If we have an Instagram post that is already published on our business instagram profile,
Can we turn that post into an ad as well?


Can you guys clear my doubt, can we run ads on existing post on instagram?



Thank You!

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have a doubt . If we have an Instagram post that is already published on our business instagram profile,
> Can we turn that post into an ad as well?
> 
> 
> Can you guys clear my doubt, can we run ads on existing post on instagram?
> 
> 
> ...



I would recommend making the decision on which method to use to run Instagram Ads only after you really understand your goals for it.

----------

